# d610 spots/oil on sensor too!?



## TheStupidForeigner (Dec 7, 2015)

A while ago I posted about my d600 which was gathering dirt on the left side of the sensor, through the advice here I worked out I could get it fixed for free which I did, but the problem continued, I then found out I could have it upgraded to the d610 for free as it was the second time, so I did... AWESOME! But........................... A few thousand photos in and I am noticing a large number of spots on the top left corner of the sensor..... AGAIN!!!!!!!!! This is getting quite ridiculous.... I find it hard to believe any large company could muck things up that bad, let alone nikon who I don't believe are a bad company at all. 

Does anyone have any advice for me? From searching the net I don't see that nikon have accepted the problem is still there or would upgrade again, maybe a d800 now?? I can keep going until they run out of cameras (or just fix the damn issue...). And if all they are going to do is another bodge job of fixing it I don't want to keep taking it in every few months........ Does anyone have any more advice for me? Other than this issue I absolutely love the camera but this problem completely ruins it


----------



## jaomul (Dec 7, 2015)

All cameras with interchangeable lenses need their sensor cleaned now and again. The d610 is no different, this doesn't necessarily mean it's another issue. Cleans it or get it cleaned and see how it goes


----------



## Dillard (Dec 7, 2015)

I agree. Sensors get dirty while changing lens and other common uses. Always be mindful when changing lens and keep the body pointed down to minimize dust that may enter the body.

Try getting the sensor cleaned like Jaomul suggested, and go from there. Nikon generously upgraded those with the D600 to the D610, but you won't get a nicer camera out of them.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 7, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> Other than this issue I absolutely love the camera but this problem completely ruins it



If it's completely ruined, I'll take it off your hands for free.  Since it's ruined and all and of no value.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 7, 2015)

Talk to Nikon and see if they'll clean it for free, including free shipping to and from them.
Can you post a picture - white wall example of the spots ?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 7, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Can you post a picture - white wall example of the spots ?



this, please.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2015)

Cleaning a DSLR sensor is part and parcel of owning said DSLR, just like oil changes are part of owning a car.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2015)

Nikons are disposable now when the sensor gets dirty just throw it away


----------



## cgw (Dec 7, 2015)

That's why film rocks: a new sensor for every shot!


----------



## jaomul (Dec 7, 2015)

^^^^ did a Nikon beat you up some time in the past Gary?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2015)

jaomul said:


> ^^^^ did a Nikon beat you up some time in the past Gary?


No I just like taking the piss


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Dec 7, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> A few thousand photos in and I am noticing a large number of spots on the top left corner of the sensor.....


Wow, I thought people on this forum were a bit nicer than that  As I said, I've only had it for a few thousand photos (or about 6 weeks I think it was since I got it). And the spots are ONLY in the top left corner, exactly where they appear in d600 with the problem. And I never said it was worthless, I said I absolutely love this camera, as much as I loved the d600 but it's the equivalent of having a Porche that you love with a massive big dent in one corner, it's still a Porche but.... I don't think I'm wrong to be a bit disappointed in Nikon for replacing my dented Porche with another dented Porche.... 

Anyway, I don't have a clean white wall where I am now but here is a pic from last night (number 2340):


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 7, 2015)

Yep, those are kinda there 
That's why I might buy the D750 instead of a D600/610...
I am very careful tho. My D5300, with 8k pics taken, is cleaner than that.
And I'm always swapping lenses - Once in a while I get my blower to blow the mirror and the lenses.

Cheers


----------



## goodguy (Dec 7, 2015)

The D610 is actually a very reliable camera, it doesn't suffer from the issues the D600 did.
Every camera that has interchangeable lenses is prone to sensor dust,
It really depends on how the user changes his/her lenses and how many times.

I am not saying your D610 doesn't have some issue with the mechanism, every model has lemons, maybe you got hit with one but again its not uncommon for a DSLR to get dirt on the sensor.
Get it cleaned and if issue persist then complain to Nikon and see what they will do.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> Anyway, I don't have a clean white wall where I am now but here is a pic from last night (number 2340):


Dunno how we can see from this...


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Dec 8, 2015)

Well it is definitely entirely possible that I am just extremely unlucky, that does match up with the rest of my life in general... Anyway, I have sent a long and heartfelt email to Nikon, I know their staff are always super nice and helpful so I hope they will find a way to fix this without me being another 2 weeks without a camera. Wish me luck. 

Oh and here is a screenshot on a clear background, it is definitely the same problem as the d600 :/


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> Oh and here is a screenshot on a clear background, it is definitely the same problem as the d600 :/



I dunno how we are supposed to see from this...


----------



## Peeb (Dec 8, 2015)

OK- yeah I see at least 2 spots on the left side with the blue image now.


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 8, 2015)

2?
I see a bunch of them 
Even on the right side there are 4 or 5 spots.
But the left side is miserable.

Better luck next time.

Cheers


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2015)

Are you guys using magnifying glasses or something?

can you tell me how many spots I have in this image:


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Are you guys using magnifying glasses or something?
> 
> can you tell me how many spots I have in this image:


Even with my bad eyes I can see a bunch of spots on his blue background.


btw, there's 26 spots in your white circle


----------



## MRnats (Dec 8, 2015)

I saw a bunch and then realized my monitor is super dirty. After I cleaned it I saw a few for real.


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 8, 2015)

Can't you see those?!






Maybe it's time to change glasses 

Cheers


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2015)

how are you getting this photo?  that's not what was posted.

i agree it looks like a D600


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2015)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Cleaning a DSLR sensor is part and parcel of owning said DSLR, just like oil changes are part of owning a car.



Yeah....your camera is throwing up a lot of junk into that one corner and edge...but when I look at that I see allllllllllll of the clean, clear frame area. If you shot at f/5.6, that whole capture area would be your oyster. SHots made stopped down to f/16 against a blue sky background are not my speciality, but I DO KNOW that they do show those nice, clean sky-specks pretty well.

You ought to see how dirty I let my sensor get before I clean it...


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Dec 8, 2015)

I really can't tell if people are just making fun or not. 

Anyway for the blind photographers among us here's a close up of the top left corner. The top right corner is almost perfectly clean even at this same scale.

I'll write back if I get any interesting response from Nikon about it. Also if anyone else has any d610 issues like this please let me know, am curious if I really am the only one...


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2015)

TheStupidForeigner said:


> I really can't tell if people are just making fun or not.



is what you posted the same as what @Emanuel M posted with red circles?

every picture you post is about 2" large and I cant see jack ****.


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 8, 2015)

I see it large - it's the same pic I've posted but zoomed on the dots.

Cheers


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2015)

this is what I see:







is the file url: http://s7.postimg.org/k25g1ope3/DNP_2377_2.jpg

and it's showing up as 180px with no a href link to a larger view:


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I have ever cleaned a camera sensor


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Dec 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> TheStupidForeigner said:
> 
> 
> > I really can't tell if people are just making fun or not.
> ...




Ohhhh ok that explains a lot, I thought you were just winding me up haha. You must have some different browser or forum settings maybe? On my screen it shows the full widge of the message window by default, and says left click to view full size. Maybe try right click the thumb and choose view image? Otherwise I really don't have a clue :/


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 8, 2015)

I see the spots now and quite a bit of it.Clean it or send it in.I have yet to see any spots on my sensors.There could be some but they are not noticeable at apertures I shoot at but then again I am not looking for them,I will wait until the dust bunnies really show up before I go cleaning the sensor.


----------



## Jim Walczak (Dec 17, 2015)

After reading through all the comments and looking at the pictures, I have to agree with the general consensus in that yea - dust happens.  I recently acquired a used Nikon D7000 and it took me several days to get the stinkin' sensor cleaned...and the camera still has less than 6k clicks on it.  At first I thought it was just dirt/dust, but the moment I hit the sensor with a cleaning swab, it smeared...there was definitely some oil there.  It took some teeth gnashing, but I finally got it clean.

As others have already said, cleaning sensors on DSLR's is certainly part of the turf...particularly for those prone to pixel peeping.  I will say that as a person who's a fairly heavy smoker AND has 5 critters in the house (3 dogs and 2 cats), yea...I have to clean my gear on a fairly regular basis.  I always have a lens on the body and the body is (usually) in my camera bag when not in use, however I always manage to end up with _some_ degree of crud on the sensor and lenses.  That said however if you have to blow up the images that much and circle the dirty spots just for people to see it on an internet forum (many of whom are quite experienced and have sharp eyes), chances are the problem probably isn't_ THAT_ bad at all.  Yea, with the blue sky shot there's a few specs there and I spotted those right away, but I doubt most people would ever see then under *normal* shooting conditions...with that first long exposure shot, I really didn't see anything wrong.

I honestly don't wish this to sound rude at all, but after reading through your responses to the comments posted here, to me it really sounds as though you're seeking perfection in a world that, quite frankly, is less than perfect.  This is quite obviously my own opinion, but personally, if it really bothered me_ that_ much, I'd just clean the sensor and be done with it.  Again - it goes with the turf.


----------

